
John Oliver Talks about India’s Prime Minister, Narendra Modi - venmul
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVIXUhZ2AWs
======
deskamess
The link is not available for some. The following link [1] was working when I
tried a few minutes ago.

[1]
[https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7s5lbp](https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7s5lbp)

